

Ask HN: How to add "Discuss this on HN" to a blog - sudonim

I'm in the process of setting up a new blog. I'd rather have the discussion all happen on hacker news rather than set up disqus or facebook comments.<p>I'm also not that interested in submitting all the articles myself. I'd rather just say to readers: "If you'd like to discuss this article, go to this link on Hacker News". The first person to do it would have the opportunity to add the article.<p>How can this been done?
======
ohgodthecat
Basically implement this: <http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html> on your
site.

